# Phrag. longifolium 'album' description.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just read the thread started by Candace concerning the description of Paph. kolopakingii f. katherinae which made me think of Phrag. longifolium 'album'. I remember two of those albino plants being presented to the world more or less at the same time somewhere in the second half of 2005. Forum colleague Kyle Lucyk took a photo of such plant during his trip to Ecuador and showed it to the forum. And Mr. Olaf Gruss wrote and depicted one such plant, which flowered at the nursery of Mr. Tom Kalina, in his article 'Albino Forms of the Slipper Orchids' in Orchid Digest 69(4).

Now for my question. Does anyone know if this form is officially described yet or if someone is about to do so? Normally it doesn't take so long for new forms of Slippers to be described.
It could also just mean that I haven't been paying enough attention the last two years.

All the best,

RZu.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2007)

And don't forget that you need photos too Rob!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2007)

To my knowledge it hasn't been described. It might be in the works. Olaf would know better then I.

The problem seems to be getting a herbarium of the flower. Everytime I've been back to Ecuador, I've either just missed it or I am to early to see the flowers again. The plant is in spike again.

I think Tom opted to pollenate his plant instead of making a herbarium.

Kyle


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> And don't forget that you need photos too Rob!


 
Kyle already kindly allowed me the use of his photo back in 2005. 

But yes, I can always use some more... 

RZu.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 25, 2007)

Kyle said:


> To my knowledge it hasn't been described. It might be in the works. Olaf would know better then I.
> 
> The problem seems to be getting a herbarium of the flower. Everytime I've been back to Ecuador, I've either just missed it or I am to early to see the flowers again. The plant is in spike again.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, one needs a herbarium specimen for a valid description. And with just two known plants owned by different people, I can imagine that trying to multiply this form is propably more important than getting it officially described.

RZu


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2007)

I think all known plants are divisions of the same plant. Only one plant exists. 

I've heard that someone has whats best described as an aureum/ flavum longifolium. All yellow pigment. I've never seen a picture.

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2007)

Interesting & sounds like it would be lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2007)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Kyle already kindly allowed me the use of his photo back in 2005.
> 
> RZu.





KYLE said:


> I've heard that someone has whats best described as an aureum/ flavum longifolium. All yellow pigment. I've never seen a picture.



tHEN WHOSE PHOTO WAS IT!?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2007)

I gave Rob a picture of the green one


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> tHEN WHOSE PHOTO WAS IT!?


 
I think Kyle is referring to another plant then the one he photographed in Ecuador and which is on my website. That one is the 'album' plant. Kyle now mentions that someone has a plant with only yellow pigment.
Kyle, please correct me if I'm wrong?


All I know is that longifolium can be very variable in colour. I can't remember ever seeing a yellow-only specimen. Should look very interesting I think.

RZu.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2007)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> I think Kyle is referring to another plant then the one he photographed in Ecuador and which is on my website. That one is the 'album' plant. Kyle now mentions that someone has a plant with only yellow pigment.
> Kyle, please correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but you might check with Tom Kalina of Fox Valley Orchids. He might be able to help.


----------



## ORG (Jul 26, 2007)

The official description was not made and published now.
The reasons for were told by Kyle correctly.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Kyle said:


> I gave Rob a picture of the green one



By "green" you mean the album, correct?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes. I've never seen the 'Yellow' one so I don't know if it really exists or someone was just pulling my leg. However, I have no reason to doubt the person who told me they have it.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

What about schlimi alba and andeetae?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2007)

Doubt they exist. Same goes for a white kovachii.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

Never heard of a white kovachi but what about the pics on Rob's Phragweb?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 26, 2007)

Robs page isn't working for me right now, but What does he have pictures of?

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

under schlimi light variety and the andreetae.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

BTW if you can't get in Phragweb try Rob's name [which is really pronounced 'Smith' BTW]


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 26, 2007)

NYEric said:


> under schlimi light variety and the andreetae.



The andreetae is light pink, and the albiflorum schlimii is white with some pink at the base with the normal staminode that has some red.

Neither of these is an albino...


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 27, 2007)

Kyle said:


> Robs page isn't working for me right now, but What does he have pictures of?
> 
> Kyle


 
Just leave it to me, a non-professional web programmer, to upload up couple of changes to fix some minor problems. As you could see it only made it worse. 
Problems are solved now. I hope...


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> BTW if you can't get in Phragweb try Rob's name [which is really pronounced 'Smith' BTW]


 
Damn. Who told you my secret. 

All the best,

Rob 'Smith'


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 27, 2007)

ORG said:


> The official description was not made and published now.
> The reasons for were told by Kyle correctly.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...


 
Thank you for your response Olaf.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 27, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> The andreetae is light pink, and the albiflorum schlimii is white with some pink at the base with the normal staminode that has some red.
> 
> Neither of these is an albino...


 
I agree. The schlimii f. albiflorum is just a form with almost white flowers and surely no albino.

RZu.


----------

